# Salt & Pepper on Brisket Question



## kevin13 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm going to smoke a brisket this weekend and while I normally use rub and place in fridge overnight, I've decided to go basic with just salt and pepper.  I assume there's no need to coat, wrap in saran wrap, and place in fridge overnight...I can just coat with salt & pepper while smoker is heating up?


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 10, 2013)

Kevin13 said:


> I'm going to smoke a brisket this weekend and while I normally use rub and place in fridge overnight, I've decided to go basic with just salt and pepper. I assume there's no need to coat, wrap in saran wrap, and place in fridge overnight...I can just coat with salt & pepper while smoker is heating up?


Good Morning....there are so many recipes for Brisket here.  A lot of guys just use the SPOG seasoning.  I used a beef rub that I made.  There are many different opinions on seasoning at night and let it sit...and there are just as many that rub before smoking it.  Try one the way you planned and then try another with overnight seasoning.  See which one you like the best.  All the different ways taste great!  Good luck...and show some q-view and make us drool!


----------



## humdinger (Jan 10, 2013)

I know that's how some guys here do it (oldschoolbbq comes to mind). It's totally up to you, either way is not wrong. I know SPOG (Salt,Pepper, Onion, Garlic) is a favorite for Brisket, so if you want, add some minced garlic and onion if you have it.


----------



## mvincent42 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have tried both ways and can't really tell a difference. Both have turned out awesome. I usually don't take the time to let sit overnight. Many times I think I will do it before I go to bed and then forget so I get up in the morning to smoke and just let it sit while I am preheating the smoker. Good luck and post pics! I would love feedback from someone that did one both ways and compared. Same meat same smoke everything.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 10, 2013)

Kevin13 said:


> I'm going to smoke a brisket this weekend and while I normally use rub and place in fridge overnight, I've decided to go basic with just salt and pepper. I assume there's no need to coat, wrap in saran wrap, and place in fridge overnight...I can just coat with salt & pepper while smoker is heating up?


Kevin,

I season mine when I take it out of the fridge to come up to room temperature when I am using a simple rub, such as your salt and pepper, or SPOG. Good luck and post some Q-view!


----------



## flash (Jan 10, 2013)

Sounds pretty simple. About the only draw back I would expect is little to no Bark.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah sugar would really help the bark along, which is what I prefer, but S/P is the traditional way I guess.


----------



## frosty (Jan 10, 2013)

I have used the S&P and gotten good bark without a problem.  I have friends that do not like the sugar in the rub, so I keep mine very simple and they still enjoy it.

Good luck!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 10, 2013)

Frosty said:


> I have used the S&P and gotten good bark without a problem.  I have friends that do not like the sugar in the rub, so I keep mine very simple and they still enjoy it.
> 
> Good luck!


x2 I tend to use SPOG on brisket and always get a good bark too.


----------



## kevin13 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions.  Do you guys use minced garlic and onion or powder?

I've done the brisket with rub but wanted to try S&P to see how I like it, don't know til ya try.


----------



## bama bbq (Jan 10, 2013)

50/50 Salt and pepper (adjust as necesary).  Granulated onion and garlic (optional).  You'll get great bark.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 10, 2013)

Kevin13 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Do you guys use minced garlic and onion or powder?
> 
> I've done the brisket with rub but wanted to try S&P to see how I like it, don't know til ya try.


I use powder for both when doing a dry rub. If I was marinating I would the fresh ingredients. I will either saute or smoke the onion and garlic before adding to the marinade, just my preference.


----------



## mvincent42 (Jan 10, 2013)

I agree on fresh when doing an marinade and granulated or powder when doing a rub. Grinders are nice too. Mccormick makes grinders with adjustable sizes which is nice for garlic sea salt or mixed peppercorns. I prefer granulated to powder because I think the flavor and texture are better.

Should get great bark either way. Use a little olive oil to help it stick. I have never used sugar on brisket or roast.


----------



## kevin13 (Jan 11, 2013)

My brisket thread is here for anyone interested in following along.  Thanks again for the help and suggestions.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134315/smoking-a-brisket-tomorrow-01-12-13-follow-along


----------

